# I'm very angry



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Someone is stealing picture of Yoshi and putting them on myspace as their own dog. This has happened before on dogster, and I think it's the same person ... when they got deleted on dogster they moved onto myspace. I think it's someone here because they have pictures of Yoshi that I've ONLY ever posted here, and they know where I go with pictures of Yoshi (different sites I mean) ... it seems they're following me with the links I post here with her profiles. It may not be a member here but it's definitely at least someone who lurks here ... repeatedly ... who knows who we are and who our dogs are.

I'm also really mad because I've e-mailed myspace about fifty times about this and they keep sending me the same three e-mails over and over again >_< I've sent them a salute, I've told them the problem ... repeatedly, and they keep asking me to send a salute and to tell them what I want them to do. Bunch of morons they got working there >_< Whoever keeps stealing pictures of Yoshi really needs to get a life. I don't understand what someone can get out of passing off someone else's dog as their own. That makes them happy some how??


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

> I don't understand what someone can get out of passing off someone else's dog as their own. That makes them happy some how??


What a total loser! Pathetic. Gee Whiz, seems as tho someone has an excess of time on their hands. I am sorry this is happening to you.


----------



## lacedolphin (Nov 20, 2005)

They are probly just jelious cause Yoshi is sooo adorable!!!


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

lacedolphin said:


> They are probly just jelious cause Yoshi is sooo adorable!!!


Thats what I was going to say but still I know it would be very annoying


----------



## juliegoller (Jul 5, 2006)

I think this is strange..I mean what would be the point..I bet it's someone who knows you and I'd be kind of worried because it's not normal behavior.
juliegoller


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

It's really weird. :razz: They're probably trying to bother you since they keep doing it, I can't think of any other reason they would constantly want people to think Yoshi is their dog. :?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I remember you saying this before & i completely agree with Gypsy they're trying to bother you. You could put watermarks or your name across all your pics that way they would have a hard time using them. Alot of crochet designers do this because people on ebay will take other peoples pic & pattern & sell them as their own.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

easier said then done but, you may just have to shrug it off if myspace wont do anything, and realize what a pathetic miserable person they must be to have to steal a picture of somebodys DOG!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah ... it's so stupid. I think it's the same person who stole her pictures on dogster ... when they got deleted there they moved on to myspace >_< How lame is that?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

it is pathetic and pointless - its a shame there is no easy way to protect our images


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

i would be upset about it too if that happen to me, but to think again you can think of it as a compliment... your baby must be cute that's why they pick her. why pick Yoshi when there are other dogs? maybe i'm not doing a good job at making you feel better, but i hope things will clear out for you soon


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

wow they must really have no life...i cant believe they STILL are using your pics, i did send them a messege once but of course they never responded. i hope something can be done.....


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I sent them a few messages, they finally answered me just NOW actually ... it wasn't nice. They swore at me and called me names  Haha ... funny how someone can get mad at me when THEY are the one stealing my pictures.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

omg did they deny taking the pics from you or what? how strange.....


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Well I sent them a message asking them to take down the pictures or they would be deleted, they responded with f*** your c**** b**** ... you get the idea right?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

WOW how ruuuuude! lol ugh it really sucks that myspace wont delete them, thats not fair at all.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Haha I know I couldn't believe it ... someone who steals my pictures telling me off for being upset that they stole them  That's so messed up. Myspace is retarded, haha. I've been e-mailing them for over a month they keep answering with the same messages. I've tried e-mailing Tom instead because he actually gets things done, but for some reason I can't e-mail him, I always get his away message and I've been trying for two months now to message him =/ I've left him messages via his comment board but he just ignores them. I'm very dissatisfied


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

hummmm i wonder why they are ignoring you, i just wish that person would get a life geez who does that? its just MYSPACE lol


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah really  I have no idea why they're ignoring me, I've sent them salutes and everything to prove that Yoshi is mine and their response to that? "Please send us a salute so we can verify your identity. You can send it as an attachment to an e-mail of in the form of a link with the picture" ... ugh! I just sent a salute and they're telling me to send a salute. That's just beyond frustrating


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Those are *your* pictures, so that twerp is violating your copyright! Maybe you can use that angle, a legal complaint, on both MySpace and the twerp.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Is their profile private Krista? Also, how do you find this stuff? I want to know if someone's using Shiver's pics.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i would keep noting the person whos stealing the pics, be persistent and Bit*CHI message them 4, 10, 25600 times a day (belive me theyll get sick of it soon)
If you feel safe giving me the profile addy and yours ill see if i have any luck contactgint Tom, ive had some problems before and hes been quick to fix them when he can. Also tell the person whos stealing them your pictures are copyrighted and if they are nto removed you will be taking legal action.

From now on before poting pics try putting a watermark on them (if you have PSP theres a feature on their to watermark them.
If you have paint put your name in a very prominant place on the picture before posting it, somewhere that cant be cropped out without ruining the picture. Keep unmarked pictures for your own records but only post pics with marks.

I think its somone with a grudge! sounds like they are doing it to annoy you and its working...i think its your time to annoy them!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

looks like my helps not needed

Invalid Friend ID.
This user has either cancelled their membership, or their account has been deleted

the problem with myspace is there are SOOOO many people it takes the owners forwever to get to all the issues!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

yayy im glad its gone, geez lol


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh, it's still there when I click on it  This is the imposter's page: http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=102568184

This is Yoshi's page: www.myspace.com/yoshi_xox

I guess I will have to use a watermark ... such a pain though >_< Thanks for the offer foxy that's very kind of you ^_^ I don't know why I can't e-mail Tom, but it's pretty irritating


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

ughhhh i thought it was gone.....


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah I was hopeful too 

Oh and Dawn someone else on the site pointed me in their direction. Someone who was their friend as well as Yoshi's.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

yeah i thought it was gone, must have misprinted the link. Ill see what i can do, keep trying and try not to let it get to you!

I sent a email to the copyright infringment people, (all images are the property of their owner BY LAW (an unwritten copyright) ill let you know if i hear anything.
I also sent a message to the person warning them tht they are commiting copyright infringment and legal action COULD be taken. i also said i dont understand why anyone woudl need ot impress so much as to steal another persons pictures and claim i ttheir own dog...

Basically told em to get a life.


You should post a picture of YOU holding Yoshi and a sighn saying "why are you stealing my dogs pictures?!" in her comments section....*mwuahahahaha*


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I sent them a friendly little note. hehe.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i hope your "friendly notes" work better than mine did lol bc they totally ignored me haha


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

*nods* ... I wonder what kind of legal action could be taken really ... I can't really press any charges against someone when there's no way to identify them can I? I suppose it would be myspace I'd have to take legal action against, since they are refusing to help me and are allowing it to continue.


----------



## lacedolphin (Nov 20, 2005)

they can be traced my thier ip address, so yes they can be traced and they are doing deflimation to character which is against the law ( even on the internet. Also, yes, my space can also be held legally responsible and any other place where the pictures are posted. I've seen and herd alot of things on the net,but this one is new on me.lol I'm starting to wonder if this person has a personallity issue (medical) and has to create a fantasy world. Send her a e-mail with a nasty virus! lol That would get her attention! But I have to say she picked a really cute doggie to spam. ***kisses yoshi you cutie you!***


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Actually, that's not defamation of character. Only if they were spreading false statements about Krista.

In law, defamation is a right of action for communicating statements that may harm an individual's reputation or character.

I just looked it up and if the pics aren't copywrited, it is extremely hard to track down the people copying. I would suggest what others have, and put a watermark of some kind on your pics.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

you cant do anything, ive had people steal pictures of ME, and nothing can be done, unless them using your pictures is in some way interfering with your real life, like they are slandering you etc.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh, I thought someone taking your work (artwork, photography, etc.) was copywrite violaton  If it's your work and they're using it without your permission AND saying it's theirs ... isn't that against the law?


----------



## lacedolphin (Nov 20, 2005)

this just shows how the law hasn't caught up with technology.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I just got a newsletter in my email this morn about this very subject. Here's what it said about protecting photos from theft:



> 2) How To Stop Photo Thieves
> 
> I am attempting to assist a friend who is getting into photography.
> She has asked me to tell her how to make her sample photos copy
> ...


Maqybe some of this will help.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

no bc they aren't stealing it, unless its copyrighted, and even then its very very hard to do something about it, bc the authority isnt going to go out of their way to hunt somebody online down, just to slap their hand and give them a warning. I was dealing with all of this for a long time, and you just have to let it go. Like, realize how insanely sad this person must be to steal your photos and claim them as their own.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

All of us should just keep sending them messages. They'll eventually get the hint. You don't MESS with CHI-PEOPLE!! haha.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

HURRAY they've been deleted!! Finally  I hope they don't just move on to another page though. Does anyone know if myspace bans IP addresses when they delete someone's profile?


----------



## Dante's Mommy (Jul 9, 2006)

do you have a livejournal? i remember a couple of months ago i saw on someone's profile at the chihuahua community there a picture of your dog with Yoshi written on it with pink letters. Maybe it was you... i wish i remembered the address.

the one on dogster is you right? i have Yoshi on my friend's list.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah Yoshi does have a dogster ... although there was someone on dogster once who stole all her pictures and made a profile there as well =/ I do have a livejournal but I never post in those communities, and certainly never have posted any of Yoshi there. *sighs* looks like Yoshi has a stalker


----------



## Dante's Mommy (Jul 9, 2006)

*krista* said:


> Yeah Yoshi does have a dogster ... although there was someone on dogster once who stole all her pictures and made a profile there as well =/ I do have a livejournal but I never post in those communities, and certainly never have posted any of Yoshi there. *sighs* looks like Yoshi has a stalker


i imagine it must be so frustrating!  at least it's a compliment in disguise  
i always remember yoshi when i see a picture because you always get the cutest pink pastel background, be it clothes, or blankets, etc. it's really cute.


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm a little behind on reading posts, so I just got to this one...This is the craziest thing I've heard of!!! Seriously! Who steals another person's dog's pictures & poses them as their own?! Its pathetic that we have to even think about watermarking our pictures that we share with others on a message board! Well, I'm sorry this has happened to you Krista! I can see how anyone would love to have Yoshi as their own, as she is absolutely adorable, but stealing pics of her?! Thats a bit much!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yes it is really crazy  *sighs*


----------

